# VIA Rail Canadian hits car, 1 fatality



## jamesontheroad (Dec 16, 2008)

Another needless death at an un-guarded rural railway crossing. Would have been dark at the time, and most likely bitterly cold with the currently sub-zero temperatures (cold enough to be sub-zero in both Celsius and Fahrenheit) and high wind-chill factor; considering the distance from the location of the crossing, it's tragic but unsurprising that while surviving the initial incident the victim later died.

Source: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/20...alta-train.html



> A man died Sunday evening after his car was struck by a Via Rail passenger train at a rural crossing about 230 kilometres west of Edmonton.
> None of the 105 passengers and 15 crew members were injured when the accident occurred about 5 p.m. MT near Galloway, Alta., spokesperson Catherine Kaloutsky said.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 17, 2008)

this would be the Canadian train number 1. what happend is he may of died from internal bleeding caused by the force of the impact.


----------

